# Porcupine vs Pitbull



## The AmBASSaDEER

A Pit-bull decided he would battle a Porcupine in back of his house in Southern California.  

But being both brave and stupid, he ultimately learned the hard way that he can't always win. 










A vet sedated the dog, and then removed a total of 1,347 quills.   

The dog survived, and hopefully learned a valuable lesson.

Now tell me you had a bad day !!!!!!


----------



## madrabbit

Now that's what I call Dedication.


----------



## the HEED!

now that right there is one stupid canine


----------



## Jake Allen

the HEED! said:


> now that right there is one stupid canine




Maybe it learned somewhat of a lesson and is not so stupid now.
Where are the pictures of the neked porcupine?


----------



## biggtruxx

man that looks painful


----------



## Buzz

I've seen that one before.   It's not really a pit bull though, it is a female bull terrier named "Inca".   Apparently, it didn't know when to call it quits.


----------



## JerkBait

Jake Allen said:


> Where are the pictures of the neked porcupine?


----------



## MustangMAtt30

I feel bad for the little pooch.


----------



## straitshooter

7x57 said:


> I've seen that one before.   It's not really a pit bull though, it is a female bull terrier named "Inca".   Apparently, it didn't know when to call it quits.



for those of you who don't know, bull terrier is the proper name for pitbull


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cJueekvhRDI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cJueekvhRDI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## GonePhishn

wowzers


----------



## LLove

woooow i feel sorry for that dog..


----------



## Jriley

When I was in Africa we had a big porcupine charge the truck after dark one night. It was kind of funny, but would have caused a great deal of damage to our tires. The African porcupines are bigger and have bigger quills than the N. American ones.


----------



## Buzz

straitshooter said:


> for those of you who don't know, bull terrier is the proper name for pitbull




That's actually not quite right.   The Bull Terrier is an English Bull Terrier like Spuds McKenzie.     This is like the dog that tangled with the porcupine.  They are by nature extremely friendly and playful.








Pit Bulls are usually an American Pit Bull Terrier or an American Staffordshire Terrier.  This is an American Staffordshire Terrier.  They have much more powerful jaws and are usually larger.











American Pit Bull Terrier


----------



## JerkBait

why dont we just call michael vick and ask him what kind of dog it is?


----------



## SnowHunter

JerkBait said:


> why dont we just call michael vick and ask him what kind of dog it is?


----------



## Buzz

Ole Mikey would want to evaluate the bottom two for "Bad Newz Kennelz"


----------



## sbrown

7x57 would be correct !!


----------



## Stumper

Ouch!


----------



## Music Man

Come on.....is it possible that it's Photoshopped????  Something don't look right about that.


----------



## Mako22

Music Man said:


> Come on.....is it possible that it's Photoshopped????  Something don't look right about that.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Back2class

man is that a stupid dog!


----------



## T.P.

How does a thread with only 22 post, get 200k veiws?


----------



## Jeff C.

T.P. said:


> How does a thread with only 22 post, get 200k veiws?


----------



## SarahFair

Holy Shnikes!


----------



## The Horned Toad

T.P. said:


> How does a thread with only 22 post, get 200k veiws?



Dude,  how do you have all this time go digging up old threads?


----------



## T.P.

sappermarc said:


> Dude,  how do you have all this time go digging up old threads?



One of the perks of not having/wanting a job!


----------



## swamp hunter

T.P. said:


> One of the perks of not having/wanting a job!



You must be one of them Old Guys puttin Me  Me out of work 
Paint Your Living Room for a Ham Sammwich Mama


----------



## wilber85

T.P. said:


> How does a thread with only 22 post, get 200k veiws?



It has the phrase " XXX vs Pitbull" in it.


----------



## thomas the redneck

wow poor baby


----------



## alvishere

Well I missed it the first go round......looks real   but hard to believe


----------



## T.P.

swamp hunter said:


> You must be one of them Old Guys puttin Me  Me out of work
> Paint Your Living Room for a Ham Sammwich Mama



Well, I do like my ham sammiches, paintins easy, and some of these older ladies are fun to be around. **wink-wink**


----------



## shakey gizzard

Lots of views!


----------



## merc123

According to urban legends it is real.



> Analysis: Apart from the fact that the poor pooch pictured above is incorrectly identified in the caption as a pit bull (she's actually a bull terrier), these pictures are authentic. They were originally posted by the dog's owner on a community message board on May 25, 2005. The terrier's name is Inca.
> 
> "Thousands of quills were embedded even in her tongue," her owner explained. "The vets worked for quite some time to get quills out and even still could not get them all. The one's that are left will work themselves out over time. Inca is home and on antibiotics and pain killers."
> 
> In a follow-up post dated July 13, Inca's owner reported that "she is just fine and has just the odd broken bit come out once in awhile. Other than that she is back to her old self."
> 
> Moral of the story: Dogs and porcupines don't mix.


----------



## Hankus

That had to sting a lil


----------



## Crickett

Awww poor doggie!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

T.P. said:


> How does a thread with only 22 post, get 200k veiws?



I want to know why?


----------



## rhbama3

Migmack said:


> I want to know why?



It's been around for 6 years, brought up twice, and probably has a lot of google hits.


----------



## T.P.

Love it!


----------



## oops1

Good bump..fuzz. Now I'm wonderin too


----------



## elfiii

Migmack said:


> I want to know why?



How did you beat T.P. to the punch on this one?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Blind hog finding an acorn.


----------



## elfiii

Migmack said:


> Blind hog finding an acorn.



Musta' found it just before the "Bump" alarm went off on his Bump timer.


----------



## rjcruiser

Man...some old names on this thread.

amBASSaDEER...the HEED....

Great bump.


----------



## mattech

Wow


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I miss the heed


----------



## specialk

elfiii said:


> How did you beat T.P. to the punch on this one?



fuzzy got bit real bad on his leg by a piglet and is laid up in the hospital with nothing to do but dig up old threads.....word on the street is I get his fancy boots if he dies.....


----------



## ACracing98

Most of that damage should buff out!


----------



## T-N-T

I dont know why we even start threads anymore.  Seems there is plenty of good old ones to go back around?


----------



## oldfella1962

Worst case I ever saw. When I was a kid one of our dogs got quilled. Then did it again.....and again....etc.
One time we pulled the quills, let it back outside, and it came back 20 minutes later with another face full of quills.
That was one dumb dog.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Porkypines are good eating.


----------



## T-N-T

oldfella1962 said:


> Worst case I ever saw. When I was a kid one of our dogs got quilled. Then did it again.....and again....etc.
> One time we pulled the quills, let it back outside, and it came back 20 minutes later with another face full of quills.
> That was one dumb dog.



They say dogs get addicted to such as quill stings, as well as bee stings and other stuff.


----------



## TrailBlazer999

LLove said:


> woooow i feel sorry for that dog..



I feel sorry for the porcupine. 

Must have been drafty with no clothes on.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

This thread has the most views in the campfire.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

T.P. said:


> How does a thread with only 22 post, get 200k veiws?



Jinks you owe me a coke


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

elfiii said:


> How did you beat T.P. to the punch on this one?



Oops I did it again didn't know I did it before


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I bumped my old thread bump


----------



## T.P.

Man! That is kaaraaazy!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Had that accident my memory ain't been the same


----------



## mattech

Dang


----------



## shakey gizzard

Lots of views


----------



## TommyGunnz

Jake Allen said:


> Where are the pictures of the neked porcupine?


----------

